# Normes / Normas / Rules (1)



## ampurdan

Avís antipolitització / Aviso antipolitización / Anti-politicization warning

Normes en castellà i anglès / reglas en castellano e inglés / rules in Spanish and English


----------



## ampurdan

*CATALÀ*

Aquest fòrum està dedicat a debatre les traduccions i l'ús de la llengua catalana a Andorra, Catalunya, les Illes Balears, el Rosselló, La Franja de Ponent, la Comunitat Valenciana (on també es coneix com a valencià), el Carxe, l'Alguer i arreu on es parli.

No es toleraran intervencions de caire polític sobre l'idioma ni discussions al voltant de si una o més varietats de català són una llengua independent o un dialecte. 

Si us plau, escriviu en català, castellà, anglès o en alguna de les llengües que comprenguin els col·laboradors habituals del fòrum. Contacteu amb el moderador per resoldre qualsevol dubte.

*ESPAÑOL*

Este forum está dedicado al debate sobre las traducciones y el uso del idioma catalán en Andorra, Cataluña, las Islas Baleares, el Rosellón, la Franja de Poniente, la Comunidad Valenciana (donde también se conoce como valenciano), el Carche, Alguero y en cualquier otro lugar.

No se tolerarán intervenciones políticas sobre el idioma ni discusiones acerca de si una o más variedades de catalán son una lengua independiente o un dialecto. 

Se ruega escribir en catalán, castellano, inglés o en alguna de las lenguas que comprendan los colaboradores habituales del foro. Contacten con el moderador para resolver cualquier duda.

*ENGLISH*

This forum is dedicated to translations and discussions about the Catalan language, as spoken in Andorra, Catalonia, the Balearic Islands, Roussillon, Aragon, Comunidad Valenciana (where it is also known as Valencian), Murcia, Sardinia and elsewhere. 

Political statements about language are not permitted, nor are discussions about whether or not any local variety of the Catalan language is an independent language or dialect.

Posts are welcome in Catalan, Spanish, English, and other languages understood by the regular contributors to this forum. Please contact the forum moderator with any questions.


----------

